# Skil Model 514 Jig Saw



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone might have a manual for an old Skil Model 514 Jig Saw. I am looking for the parts breakdown. The saw I have sounds like a coffee grinder and I would like to have a picture of the insides before I disassemble it, if possible. Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wayne; maybe time to treat yourself to a new jigsaw(?)...
Often the cost of parts, if even available, negates any benefit to repairing some of our old power tools. 
Have you ever taken the case off and cleaned and re-lubed the drive train? That may well be all it takes. Oh, and readjust the blade guides. My older PC has a roller bearing behind the blade which occasionally needs to be replaced due to wear.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Have you ever taken the case off and cleaned and re-lubed the drive train? That may well be all it takes.


Had an old B&D that took to dying every year or so. Took it apart, cleaned all the sawdust out, and it always worked. But, finally it died for good. Somewhere over 35 or so years old when that happened.


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you guys. I bought it at my favorite used tool outlet... the flea market. Guess I'm just an old softy for old tools. Even old tools can be useful. I have a Dewalt DW318 for every day work. i don't know if this is the right place, but also picked up a Stanley Defiance 205 plane. Again thank you for the help. Maybe a good cleaning and abit of a lub will cure it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If you find one that run on a battery, check to see if you can still get the battery. Once you go cordless, you will really like not having to fuss with that darn cord. Mine is a DeWalt 18v, and I have an adapter to use the newer 20v batteries that really keep chugging for a long time.


----------

